

Code hosting choices - ableal
http://nedbatchelder.com/blog/200903/code_hosting_choices.html

======
pkaler
I pay something like $7/month for webhosting on Dreamhost and I get SVN along
with it.

I've done consulting work on projects that use Beanstalk.
<http://beanstalkapp.com/>

------
ableal
Besides the ones mentioned in the linked post and its comments, I've also seen
that Unfuddle offers a free 200 MB private Svn/Git repository
(<http://unfuddle.com/about/tour/plans> ).

